# Substrates



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I was wondering about all the substrates you could use (brand names, types, etc) for a planted tank. I know there are different brands, different types, etc. I was wondering if you could post a few brand names here, maybe a description of it, and where to find it, how to use it, how much it usually runs, etc. Such as a peat layer would be used under another layer of substrate, etc.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Personally, I am too lazy to go through all the trouble of peat, plus I have to move my tanks which I think would make a giant mess with peat in the bottom.. so...

I just use eco-complete planted aquarium substrate... it is packed in water so it has bacteria in with it, it is a mix of a sandy substance with some very small pebbles almost... basically the sand settles to the bottom and the smaller rocks come up to the top to form a better mix for plants to grow in.. and it is black which I like... I dont have any complaints, works well from what I can tell. I pay $25 a bag at my LFS for it, kinda pricey, but not too bad. For how much to use... I used 100lbs in my 75g tank and that was plenty.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> I was wondering about all the substrates you could use (brand names, types, etc) for a planted tank. I know there are different brands, different types, etc. I was wondering if you could post a few brand names here, maybe a description of it, and where to find it, how to use it, how much it usually runs, etc. Such as a peat layer would be used under another layer of substrate, etc.


I will list the best first, and go on down the line.. prices are on the web pages

[url="http://www.adgshop.com/Substrate_System_s/1.htm"]ADA Amazonia/PowerSandM -Simply unbelievable. I had to get some for my 10g to find out if it was all it was said to be.. I was a sceptic.. Not anymore. Some skip the Powersand for underneath and use peat/mulm bottom instead of it, and have great results too.. You can grow any hard to grow plant with this stuff with ease for the first month or 2. After that, you must dose ferts as usual, but still.. the stuff is great, hands down

Flora Base -I have seen great results with this stuff too.. I like it better than most because it is slightly acidic. Plants really love the acidic qualities for some reason.. I am no botanist, but for some reason, it is a hit with them

Flourite -I use this stuff. I can't say anything, it speaks for itself. Great stuff! I mixed mine with 20% onyx sand, and I am as of lately seeing the buffering quality of the onyx go away. It took forever.. I won't mix it again.

Eco Complete -My buddy uses this stuff for his show tank in the lfs near my place. His tank is amazing. no problems with that stuff.. except a while back, people were getting contaminated bags of the stuff, and they were refunding people.. I think it is all worked out now.. but it was buffering the water and had tons of phosphate in the contaminated bags

Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil -Great stuff for the price. The only drawbacks to this substrate is the color. An excellent choice for a totally planted aquarium (to cover the color) on a budget.. I have grown very sensitive plants just fine in that stuff

Soilmaster Select 'Charcoal' -the best for the price.. nice color too.. I grew an awesome field of sensitive plants with this stuff under lower light. works just as good as flourite, or eco complete, as does the Shultz does, but looks much better, and is cheaper. 1 bag does a 75g tank very well. Slight softening qualities to it which is nice.. oh the shultz does that too..

There are other substrates that work, but I have not used them. Sand works, anything works really.. but it needs to be fine if you want the smaller plants to work well.

As for the organic sphagnum peat, it can be found at any local gardening shop.. You really do not need to use it. I do, because I want to grow more sensitive plants, and I want my plants in general to look as nice as possible. It just helps. The mulm/peat helps plants take in nutrients from the roots, and makes the water softer/more acidic. 
If you have lots of light (2.5-3wpg with reflectors or higher), you just dust the bottom of the tank with peat.. I have 3/4" to 1" peat in my 75g with 2wpg T12 shop lights with no reflectors..then you cap with only 1" of your substrate. Then you pour mulm on top of the 1" cap. (mulm=poopy filter water) Don't use a ton, I did about 2 quarts in my 75g. 
Then you cap that with the rest of the substrate. You then have to be very careful not to disturb the layers while you pour in your water. I used a dinner plate for that.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Very nice information post Dippy. I'm definately gonna be looking into the Soilmaster Select 'Charcoal' substrate. Just gotta find it at a store around me.


----------



## hughie (Sep 7, 2003)

Good post, helped me out too!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I think what we need to do is get pictures of each substrate.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

pic #1 -PowerSand that goes underneath ADA Amazonia, or any ADA Aquasoil

pic #2 -Shultz Aquatic Plant Soil

pic #3 -Flourite

pic #4 -ADA Amazonia

pic #5 -Soilmaster

I dont have a pic of the eco complete sry.. But there is a pic of it on the link from above


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Here are a couple of closeups of Fluorite and Soilmaster Select. They might be a little washed out from the flash.

View attachment 105948


View attachment 105947


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> I will list the best first, and go on down the line.. prices are on the web pages
> 
> ADA Amazonia/PowerSandM -Simply unbelievable. I had to get some for my 10g to find out if it was all it was said to be.. I was a sceptic.. Not anymore. Some skip the Powersand for underneath and use peat/mulm bottom instead of it, and have great results too.. You can grow any hard to grow plant with this stuff with ease for the first month or 2. After that, you must dose ferts as usual, but still.. the stuff is great, hands down
> Powersand
> ...


Thanks Dippy and Bio Teach. I know I'll be using this thread soon when I get new substrate. Definately liking the look of the soilmaster select charcoal.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Ill post up some pics of eco-complete tonight.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Eco-Complete substrate (close up from my 75g tank)


----------

